# My 1st layout KATO N Scale



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

My son is 3 turning 4 and loves trains, I wanted to keep him interested and make sure he will have interest in modelling when older, I enjoyed modelling WWII era with my father although not alot of train related stuff.

I really like this layout http://www.katousa.com/track-plans/watchung-hawthorne-connecting.html and have attempted to recreate but have cheated a little as noted below. 
I like it as I have DCC on the way and would like at least two trains running on both lines at the same time, maybe freight on the inner loop and a passenger train on the outer. I would like to add a small switching yard if possible (for my own enjoyment) as I have two more #4 Right turnouts so that would give me 3 #4 Right turnouts to play with in the centre.

When I built the layout I used two #6 turnouts instead of all #4 as listed, my #6 are both on the outer loop, this then created a length problem which I think I resolved. The other issue was me cheating and using a smaller radius curve on the inner loop, the plan asks for R282 45 but I only had R249 45 so used that, although I think I may just buy the other radius curves and try to follow the plan exactly other than using my #6 turnouts on the outer loop.

I also built a small shelf for my power pack and turnout controls.

Let me know what you think, oh and ignore the turntable its just there for my sons enjoyment at the moment.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice, good work so far!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a real nice layout. Great work


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Is that a CP Rail engine sittin there without its decals?

Can't wait to see some scenery on this.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Well it will be eventually, it started life as a Burlington Northern, but I decided to paint the shell and then weather it up with some Games Workshop washes, I have the decals, just need to apply them now. 

The only issue I have is that while stripping the paint I managed to destroy the plastic for the windows, I need to come up with a solution for that.

As far as scenery goes, I have lots of extra foam for terrain, trees and many buildings, so I should be able to come up with something.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

So I have changed the layout again and this is how it looks now, I was going to elevate the outer loop at the back but due to the small size of the layout that only gives me a 1" elevation change with a 3% grade, not worth it.










https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28099198/new%20layout%20july%2014th.jpg


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good to me


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it when a layout is in this stage of construction. There's still time to make all kinds of changes if ya want. On the layout that I built last summer I started with a similar plan and found out later that my storage track were no where near long enough to store any decent amount of cars. I can see that you may have the same problem here. You might think about removing the inside oval and adding another oval to the outside of the second oval. This will give you way more room in the middle for longer storage tracks and a town or village with the industry sidings that I'm sure you will want.
In any case you certainly have made an excellent start to your railroad. Please keep posting so we can see how you do. pete


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Vert nice layout using the Kato track.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would say, let the outter loop go a little further out and do the same to the inner loop. That way, you'll have more room for either a siding or more space for storage track ( i just call it parking track :laugh: )


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Here are some updates, got most of my ground cover down, need to add some static grass and many tree's next, hope you all like.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good


----------

